# Can anyone recommend a good Pumpkin Ale?



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

I've tried Post Road Pumpkin Ale (Brooklyn Brewing), Smutty Nose Pumpkin Ale, Sarnac Pumpkin Ale and Blue Moon Pumpkin Ale. Like Smutty Nose the best. I just bought Jack's Pumpkin Spice Ale (Michelob product) last night but haven't drank one yet. Any others out there that I should try?


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

The other day I saw Punkin' Ale by Dogfish Head. Their beer is pretty good.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Camacho Junior said:


> The other day I saw Punkin' Ale by Dogfish Head. Their beer is pretty good.


I just popped my head in here to say not to try the Dogfish Head Punkin Ale and saw this, lol, conincidence? I picked up a bottle in a custom six pack a few weeks ago and hated it. The dominant flavor was a nutmeg like flavor and it just wasn't well balanced IMHO. The Blue Moon was the best I've had so far.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Thats the thing with Pumpkin Ales, its hard to find a good one that is not over spiced with nutmeg and cinnamon. The two best ones I have found are O'Fallon Pumpkin Ale and Schlafly Pumpkin. Very easy drinking and smooth with a very nice balance of pumpkin and spices. Look them on BeerAdvocate.com & Ratebeer.com
Both beer are made in Missouri and maybe hard to come by in your state.
PM me if anyone would like to trade for some.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Shiner makes a great pumpkin ale


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm a fan of the dogfish head punkin ale. Very tasty. It tastes like you're drinking pumpkin pie and that makes me happy.

the harvest moon by blue moon is pretty decent as well. 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

I just picked up a 6 pack of Post Road Pumpkin Ale. I've never tasted any. As for the Dogfish I might have to get one to taste and see.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i dont care for the pumpkin ales myself..but my wife is a beer snob as well, and she loves the dogfish head pumpkin ale


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I drank Buffalo Bill's pumpkin ale last night and it was pretty good. It was almost better warm actually.

Good call on the Dogfish Head.


----------



## kingtut (Oct 25, 2007)

I second the Schlafly Pumpkin. I tried it at a local Oktoberfest. mmm..pumpkiny


----------

